# Πυγμακία



## tsioutsiou (Aug 13, 2009)

Για πρώτη φορά εντάσσεται η γυναικεία πυγμαχία στο πρόγραμμα των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων, προξενώντας αντιδράσεις επί της ουσίας,


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2009)

Κάποια λιγούρια πάντως ευχαρίστως θα πέθαιναν να δουν πυγομαχία καλλίπυγων γυναικών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2009)

Πάντως, ίσως κάπου προετοιμάζονται [Γυναίκα ή άνδρας;]


----------

